# ~Angelo 4/12/95 - 1/5/09~ (VERY LONG)



## Goldenz2 (Mar 14, 2008)

As a little girl, I have always loved animals. Almost every picture of me as 
a child was taken at one Zoo or another. Or at home I am pictured with our family dog, beagle puppies that were bred next door, or the neighborhood cats. Somehow, I always knew that I wanted and would one day have a Golden Retriever Puppy...

Fast forward to a hot summer day in July 1995. My boyfriend Lino and I were ready for a puppy! And we were very excited to have found Golden Retriever Puppies for Sale in the local newspaper. When we arrived at the house, there were 2 males left....how to choose?? Well, Angelo came over and put his chin on my knee and the rest is history.

Angelo lived a very long, charmed life. He had many many friends, human and canine. He got to travel to many places including: Canada, Vermont, Rhode Island, New Hampshire, Massachusetts, Connecticut, New York, Pennsylvania, Delaware and Maryland to name a few. He has been on a Gondola Ride, a Trolley Ride and even a Boat!

He lived with us in many different settings as well. We started off in an 
apartment. It was a great place for him to grow up as everyone seemed to have a puppy at the same time. My favorite memory is a bunch of us calling in sick to work and loading 4 people, 2 Golden retriever puppies and 1 Boxer puppy in the car and heading to the beach for the day. What fun that was!

After a few years we moved into the first floor of a house we rented. It was very spacious inside although no yard to speak of. Soon after, I had a
discussion with Angelo that he would no longer be an "only dog". And my 
favorite memory there is of Archie running down the very long hallway into the living room where Angelo was waiting. They were instantly best friends and played with each other up until the very last day.

We then moved to a very small townhouse...but I think this was their 
favorite place that we have ever lived together. We walked and walked and went to the Dog Park and on Play dates to keep the boys active and busy. They LOVED living there because from the bed on the 2nd floor, they could lay with their heads on the pillow and look out over the big courtyard at everyone coming and going. Walks around the complex always took a LONG time due to everyone we would meet along the way. Angelo LOVED going past the tennis courts and would NOT be happy if he could not find a ball in the bushes! We celebrated Angelo's 10th Birthday with a huge party for him at a Doggie Facility. There were about 23 dogs and many more people that helped him celebrate his special day! Soon after that he started hesitating the stairs in my townhouse and I knew that I needed to find another place to live.

We all finally got what we wanted...our very own house with a fenced in 
yard!! I will never forget after signing all the paperwork...taking the boys 
over there. Archie was so excited that he was spinning through every room! We were so happy that the boys had a nice, safe place to play. Little did we know that Angelo would become so sick only 4 months later...

Without warning, in November 2005, Angelo became a very sick dog. He was diagnosed with Auto Immune Hemolytic Anemia & Thrombocytopenia...combined called Evans Syndrome. I had a choice to put him down or sign on the dotted line to continue to help him fight this. We chose to go ahead and after a LONG battle filled with many, many ups and downs...Angelo was strong enough to be one of few lucky ones to survive and go into complete remission. We were blessed with over 3 more years with him!!!

We don't know if the years of steroids and other medications caused the 
start of severe muscle loss in his hind legs, or if it was just old age. But 
we continued to do everything we possibly could to keep him happy and 
comfortable for the remainder of his years. You have never seen a dog with a stronger will to live than Angelo. He loved us and he loved life!

In late 2007 we started him on an anti-inflammatory and by his 13th Birthday in April 2008 we added a pain reliever. We kept up with very short walks, and when that was no longer possible, Aqua Therapy, a doggie wheelchair, and then he was just happy to lay on a rug outside the front of our house and sniff the air and watch the world go by. An X-ray revealed some Arthritis, Hip Dysplasia, and Spondylosis...pretty normal for a dog his age. All symptoms seemed reveal that he had Degenerative Myelopathy, so I joined a Handicapped Pets site to learn how to care for him better as he was starting to lose feeling in his rear legs therefore he could not relieve his bowels properly. The harness we bought for him to wear occasionally was now required 24/7.

In August 2008, Lino, Angelo, Archie and I took our last Summer Vacation 
together as a family. We rented a house across the street from the bay in Cape May. He loved to lay on the porch over looking the water with us. And we took him in a wagon down to the beach so he could lay in the water. He was sooooo happy when he reached the water and that is where I snapped the photo of him that won the Grand Prize for Dog Fancy Magazine's Senior Photo Contest. I will always cherish that photo.

During and after our Vacation Angelo started getting very restless at night
and we realized that he was getting Doggie Dementia. We had to give him 2 Melatonin every night to help him sleep and rub some herbal calming oil on his ears and paws. He would try to go out doors and through doorways at the "hinge" side and became very disoriented as he had lost about 90% of his hearing at this point. He wanted to pace frequently and that required us getting up to help him walk many many times a day. The only way he could communicate was by barking, and barking and barking.

During the last few months, it was very difficult to take care of him but we would have done it for another year if we had to. His will to live kept him alive longer than any other dog would be able to tolerate. He became so attached to me that I could barely take a shower as I was "too far away from him". And he would bark for Lino to come and get him up to be closer.

The last 2 weeks, he was unable to get up on his own anymore. And walking even with assistance became difficult. I would stay awake most of the nights to make sure he remained comfortable and help him turn over if he needed to. New problems and struggles were popping up and it was becoming apparent that although he wasn't showing us ANY sign that he was tired of all this, that we would soon have to make a decision for him.

During Christmas and New Years we were very fortunate to be afforded many days off of work to all spend time together. We stayed home for New Years for the first time and the boys were lucky to ring in the New Year with us by being fed pieces of Filet Mignon  January 2nd the call was made and "the appointment" was booked. Angelo enjoyed his last snowfall. We took many photos and videos and had a great time together. I tried so hard to be at peace with the decision. We did not want to wait too long, but were just hoping for some kind of SIGN from him.

The day before he made his journey, we took him to my moms. He had a GREAT DAY...too great. With my help he ran and played in the snow, played with Archie and spent at least 20 minutes playing with a tennis ball with my brother. He was like a new dog, and the second guessing immediately started. We got him in the car to come home and he started shaking. Lino was very concerned but I knew immediately what was wrong...I am the ONLY one that knows what that means. He is MAD MAD MAD and doesn't want to leave. Angelo looked me right in my eyes as if to say...how can you do this to me when I can still have so much fun???

But I spoke to Lino and spoke to my vet that morning and they both agreed that this was the right thing and unselfish thing to do for him. Send him out on a high note after a good day rather than many bad days. We will never have to worry that we waited too long. My Vet agreed that we had gone above and beyond what many people would ever do for their dog, above and beyond what even HE would be able to do for his dog. I fully intended on backing out at the last minute and to grab him out of the room and bring him back home with me. But could I do this all over again a week later? The answer was clear.

Angelo got a breakfast of scrambled eggs that morning. He NEVER missed a meal. He was very happy as we arrived at the Animal Hospital. He loved it there. His favorite Vet was there that has taken care of him since day one, and his favorite Vet Tech fed him some tasty treats right before the IV was started. Angelo stayed true to himself...I had him in a headlock on the way out...but he was in my arms as I told him that I loved him and asked him over and over not to be mad at me, while his daddy kissed his face and nose. I laid with him in my arms for quite a while, and when I was able to step back and look at him...he was quite...there was no barking out of frustration, struggling to get up...he was finally in PEACE.

When I got home, I walked over to Archie who was laying on the couch. I held out Angelo's blanket and harness. Archie lifted his head, sniffed the 
harness, looked at me, put his head down, and sighed deeply....I think he is alot smarter than we give him credit for. He has shown NO signs of grief.

As we struggled the next day to go with our life, another Angel left us. In 
less than 24 hours, my boyfriend lost his 2 best friends as his mother 
passed suddenly and without warning. We decided that Angelo must have needed a very special mommy to take care of him.

Tomorrow it will be a week without him, and he has not "visited" and I don't feel him nearby. I hope that he is not mad, yet very busy. He had a very long list of doggies and people to say hi to and I'm sure there is an 
endless supply of tennis balls to round up. I am told that he will show up 
when I least expect it...and I can't wait.

He is the reason for so many good things and the some many wonderful people that I have in my life today. We are very thankful for the good thoughts, prayers, cards, flowers, phone calls, messages etc...The most important thing that you can do for us now is to never forget him. He was a very special dog, my heart dog...a ONE IN A MILLION.


Love,
Jeanne, Lino & Archie


----------



## bb'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

*Angelo*

What a beautiful tribute-what a lucky pup!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm not going to forget Angelo! Thank you for sharing him with me


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Thank you for sharing that loving and beautiful tribute for Angelo. He was truly an amazing dog with one of the strongest wills to live. When I hear his name, I will always think of that great picture of him that won in the contest here. RUn Free Sweet boy.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

The tears are falling as I finish your beautiful story about Angelo's life. What a beautiful, gentle face he has in that photo - his eyes just melt my heart. You did everything you could, and more to help him live a long, happy life, most dogs should be as lucky.

Would you mind sharing the photo that won him the Dog Fancy magazine contest? I'd love to see it if you are able to post it.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh Jeanne, that has to be the most beautful tribute and life story I've ever read. Your love and dedication to Angelo will always be remembered by anyone fortunate enough to know your story. As I've said before, he is my hero..... as he is for so, so many others who have faced that awful disease. He will NEVER be forgotten.... and neither will the love story you shared.

Many hugs,
Betty


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a great life you gave that boy. He certainly was dearly loved. I love that picture of him with his tennis ball.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh, sweet Angelo, how you will be missed. I can't ever find the right words for your heartache right now, but know this boy will be remembered with much love because you shared him with us.
Peace and hugs.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Tears here for Angelo, while smiling at what a great life he had. Take comfort, you are the best of dog moms. As I have said before, the pain of losing them is small price for the joy they bring to us.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

If I was ever sure of anything in my life, it is that Angelo is not mad at you. It is so, so obvious that you loved him beyond normal human comprehension.

He's just a little busy at the Bridge right now, getting to know his new friends.

Hopefully he has met my buddy Comet, who passed away at 12 just last week. I do believe they would get along just grand 

-Larry


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Angelo*

Jeanne:

What a beautiful tribute to Angelo and you were the very best Mom.
You did the most unselfish thing-letting him go and he will be there to meet you at the Rainbow Bridge.

I have a Golden Ret. who will be 10 years old in February and she has the white face and is having a little bit of arthritis now.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Wow what a life he had with you! So many happy days - please remember them and don't dwell on his last moments. Thank you for not waiting until his wag-o-meter stopped. He enjoyed every year, day and minute with you. I wish I had met him in person - we are so close yet so far. He will visit you when you least expect it - you'll see. ~hugs~


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Jeanne
What a *Beautiful **Celebration*  of a great life you have shared with us. I can only hope you will feel him very soon as I am sure he is right there with you, Lino and Archie.

Play Hard and rest well Angelo!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

That was a great tribute to Angelo life and love he had for you, and you had for him. He may have left this Earth but he will always be with you in your heart and soul.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What a wonderful life you gave Angelo, and what a beautiful tribute to your everlasting love.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

what a beautiful story. I know that angelo loved every moment of his life and is not mad at you. He realizes that you did what any good mommy does, protect your child from hurt and pain. He's just too busy having fun with all the other bridge babies.
hugs and tears
beth, moose and angel


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Jeanne, first my condolences to Lino on the loss of his mother. Surely, that's not fair, to lose your beloved dog and your mom in a 24-hour period. May your lovely memories keep your grief in check as you learn to live without your boy. He's very busy meeting and greeting, but he'll show up and let you know he's fine one day soon.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

What a wonderful story--your love for Angelo and his for you was so obvious that I know there is no way that boy could be mad at you for doing what you did. Your actions were out of love and I do not believe there is any greater act of unselfishness than what you did for your Angelo. May all of his memories comfort you in the coming days ahead.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

You Were Loved So Much Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

This is such a wonderful, amazing tribute to Angelo. Thank you so much for sharing his life with us. I'm so moved...


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

Oh wow, my gosh...I can't even begin to find the words to express my condolences. What you wrote was absolutely beautiful, and I think what you did was so wonderful, he went on a good note. PLEASE don't ever think he is angry with you. Hearing about Lino's mom is awful as well. But you're right, there is someone up with Angelo now. Hugs to you and Lino. I think we'd all LOVE to see the picture from the magazine. Could you share that with us?!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Although it made me cry, I loved that tribute to Angelo.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

What a beautiful tribute. My heart goes out to your family. I hope your boy friend finds some comfort in knowing that Angelo and his Mom are together.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

What a wonderful love you shared. It's still there with you and always will be.

I am so very sorry for the sudden loss of your bf's mom.


----------



## My4Boys (Dec 14, 2007)

What beautiful tribute to Angelo - I could feel the love in every word of your post. Though his body is gone, his spirit is not. He will be with you always. 

I am also very sorry about the passing of your b/f's mother.

May all of you find love and peace as you work through your losses.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

What a beautiful tribute and it took me awhile to read through it with my tears flowing. He sure was special and he had 13 wonderful years. Thank you for sharing this tribute with us. R.I.P Angelo


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

So sorry for your lose. Thank you for sharing his life with us. 
God Speed sweet boy.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

What a beautiful tribute to your beautiful boy. Two big losses at once. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

Jeanne - I don't know why Angelo has got my so upset....but the little bugger really got to me.....I think reading his life-long journey just reminds me so much of my G and I feel like you had a similar relationship with him as I did with G - I just feel your pain so much. I hope you guys are coping ok and again, you are so not alone in your grief.....Im glad you posted - it helps and the people on here are so caring and sweet - I would not have been able to function if it wasnt for this forum....

I am always here to talk - and I am sorry at that empty, helpless feeling that you have - I have it too....

Angelo was a special dog - I can tell...


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Thank you for sharing your tribute--goes to show you that even a grown man (me) can cry! Your words were beautiful!

I believe you're right--Angelo is just busy right now--but don't worry: some day, perhaps soon, he will make his presence known--just to let you know that things are going to be all right...............

Our condolences to you and your b/f on the loss of Angelo and his mom. May they both rest in peace.

SJ


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

That is truly a beautiful tribute to a beautiful baby. I'm so sorry for you're loss of Angelo and you're bf mom.


----------



## Mrs_B (Jan 21, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Your story is a wonderful tribute. Thank you for sharing it with us.

Death leaves a heartache no one can heal, love leaves a memory no one can steal.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

A lovely, tender tribute. I just love his beautiful white face.
I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

Angelo's beautiful white face is one that I will never forget...
May the memories of this sweet boy bring you peace.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*Beautiful. I know I will nevr forget Angelo. I know how you felt like changing your mind at the last minute. I felt that way with my Irish Setter, Boots. His bone cancer had spread. He had a great day the day before, swimming, getting after crabs in shallow water, trying to eat my bait as I fished. Butike you, I wanted him to go out with a good life, not days of suffereing. It was so hard to do, but I did it. We both did the right thing.*


----------



## Goldenz2 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi guys,

I will never be able to thank you all adequately for all of your good thoughts, and prayers and kind words before, during and after all of this. 

It is appreciated from the bottom of our hearts! I am so touched...

Here is the photo that you wanted to see that was in the December 2008 Issue of Dog Fancy. 

Jeanne


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

What a beautiful picture of a gentle, happy boy! God Speed Angelo!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Glad to see you posting... and I'm thrilled to see the picture of Angelo that was in Dog Fancy. Seeing it makes me smile..... what a special guy. 

Hugs, Betty


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Thankyou for sharing your loving tribute,I can hardly write for the tears.That special boy could not have had more loving and caring owners than you, just wonderful and obviously he was a very beautiful boy who had a remarkable long life. I only hope mine have the same long life. RIP Angelo, I will not forget your sweet face.


----------



## KRayl (Aug 22, 2008)

There's just something about Angelo's face that is so irresistible. The photos you post of him capture so much character and personality. He has such a genuine face. I would've loved to have been one of the many lucky people that have had the chance to meet him. 

Rest peacefully, sweet boy.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Just saw your post from the 18th with the Dog Fancy article. I'm tearing up as I type--thank you so much for posting that.

Angelo must have been such a wonderful companion. You both are very blessed to have had each other.

SJ


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Thank you for posting the Dog Fancy photo - I can see why it took the Grand Prize. I'm sure you'll cherish that always.


----------

